# Computer lost sound?



## baron (Jul 5, 2012)

I can no longer get any sound through my speakers. I checked my connections and everything looks good. A friend told me it could be my sound card inside the computer. My questions are: Is there a way to check and know for sure if it's my speakers or the sound card? Also is it easy or hard to replace a sound card, would I have to take it to repair shop?


----------



## blhowes (Jul 5, 2012)

Have you tried using the Troubleshooting control panel to test your audio playback? That might help narrow it down.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 5, 2012)

Try some of the simple things first (rebooting and see if that helps -- sometimes the volume control on my laptop does not load properly).

Depending on your operating system, go into the control panel and access the sound link under the hardware menu link. Make sure that the mute box is not checked and that volume is manually turned up, etc. Also, if you go into "manage sound devices," it should tell you whether it is working.

The good news about sound cards is that they are inexpensive and you can install them yourself easily, at least on a desktop (I've never tried it on a laptop). It's merely a matter of sliding the old one out and sliding the new one in. You have to do it at an angle, but it's quite easy. A Google search will probably give you a site that can show you how.


----------



## SRoper (Jul 5, 2012)

Make sure that your speakers are on and plugged into the right port. The speakers port is often green, but is sometimes black. Make sure they are not plugged into another port such as the microphone port.

If they still don't work, try plugging a pair of headphones you know work directly into the sound card. Be sure to turn down the volume from your operating system first. Play a music file and increase the volume from your operating system until you hear something. If you still can't hear anything, it probably isn't the speakers.

Assuming they are powered speakers, you can test them from the line out of another device (such as an mp3 player or anything with a headphone port).

Any further troubleshooting will require more details such as your operating system and make and model of computer.


----------



## baron (Jul 6, 2012)

blhowes said:


> Have you tried using the Troubleshooting control panel to test your audio playback?



Where do I find it? never knew there was a troubleshooting control panel.



Marrow Man said:


> The good news about sound cards is that they are inexpensive and you can install them yourself easily, at least on a desktop (I've never tried it on a laptop). It's merely a matter of sliding the old one out and sliding the new one in. You have to do it at an angle, but it's quite easy. A Google search will probably give you a site that can show you how.



Well that information makes me happy.



SRoper said:


> Make sure that your speakers are on and plugged into the right port



I have done that but I'm waiting for a multimeter so I can check to see if the switch on the speaker is working. If it is then I guess I will need a sound card.

Thank you all for the information.


----------



## blhowes (Jul 6, 2012)

baron said:


> Where do I find it? never knew there was a troubleshooting control panel.


It may depend on which version of Windows you have. I have Windows 7 and you just select Start > Control Panels and one of the selections in the control panels window is Troubleshooting. Which version of Windows do you have?


----------



## SRoper (Jul 6, 2012)

Did you try a pair of headphones in the speaker port of the sound card as I suggested above?


----------



## Berean (Jul 6, 2012)

Did you try plugging your speakers into another PC?


----------



## ooguyx (Jul 6, 2012)

Before you buy a new card, sometimes sliding the card out and putting it back in a different slot will trick the motherboard into thinking it's new and will reinstall everything for you.


----------



## SRoper (Jul 6, 2012)

Checking switches with a DMM and reseating sound cards are all very good troubleshooting steps, but they come further down the list once the problem has been narrowed down. It is unclear from John's posts that he has determined if the problem lies with the sound card, the speakers, or the operating system/software.


----------



## littlepeople (Jul 6, 2012)

Open the sound icon in the control and see if there is even a device listed for output. That will tell you a lot.


----------



## baron (Jul 7, 2012)

blhowes said:


> It may depend on which version of Windows you have.



I have XP.


SRoper said:


> Did you try a pair of headphones in the speaker port of the sound card as I suggested above?



I do not have headphones, nobody I know has headphones.



Berean said:


> Did you try plugging your speakers into another PC?



I do not own another PC. Maybe I can go to my daughters and try them on hers.


ooguyx said:


> Before you buy a new card, sometimes sliding the card out and putting it back in a different slot will trick the motherboard into thinking it's new and will reinstall everything for you.



I opened my computer, how do I know where the sound card is?



SRoper said:


> It is unclear from John's posts that he has determined if the problem lies with the sound card, the speakers, or the operating system/software.



This is true seeing how I'm computer illerate.



littlepeople said:


> Open the sound icon in the control and see if there is even a device listed for output. That will tell you a lot.



It shows a device.



Joshua said:


> I use cologne, and bathe at least once a month. My computer works fine.



I might have to try that. Any specific brand of cologne?


----------



## M_Scott (Jul 7, 2012)

Did you determine if you have on board sound, the chipset is on the motherboard, or do you have an add on sound card? This pic is a rough idea - http://www.leadtek.com.tw/eng/support/faq/pvr2000_11.jpg

The blue cable is going to the on board sound chip, which is usually huddled next to the USB, keyboard, mouse ports on the motherboard. The green cable is going to the add on sound card, in a slot on the back of your PC, the available ports will be horizontal across the back of the case, the card is in a slot, secured with a single screw.

Have you exhausted all the simple things first, you checked the BIOS, sound isn't disabled, headphones versus speakers isn't selected by mistake, wave out (not the same as master volume) is not turned off or muted? Click 'Start' - 'Control Panel' - 'Sounds and Audio Devices' - 'Volume' - 'Advanced' --- confirm wave is not muted or down. I would click around the other tabs and check things out.

View attachment 2956

Btw, if it's not already done, if you place the volume icon in the taskbar (checkbox), you only need to right-click the icon and have quick access to important audio properties. You still need 'Device Manager' to make sure your audio is installed properly


----------



## baron (Jul 7, 2012)

Well thank you all. I found some one that had a headphone. When I pluged it in I had sound. So I guess it's the switch on the speaker. My silly speakers are all plastic so I can not open it up to repair switch. So I guess I will have to purchase new speakers. Oh well.


----------



## Berean (Jul 7, 2012)

John, you can find some compact Logitech speakers at Walmart for around $10. My wife has a set and loves them. Many Walmart stores carry these also, but you can order online.

Logitech S120 Speaker ? Walmart.com


----------



## SRoper (Jul 8, 2012)

It is most likely the speakers then. The other possibility is the outlet they are plugged in to.


----------

